

Value of Startup Events - pbmthompson
http://bootstraplive.com/
I recently agreed to help a friend out with an event he is hosting which I&#x27;m posting here. I&#x27;ve received some surprising comments from some on promoting an event like this<p>I&#x27;m curious of others thoughts on the value of such events, especially given there are so many of them in the Bay Area. Do you find any of them of value? How do you decide which ones to go to? What&#x27;s the most value you&#x27;ve gotten at an event if any?
======
pbmthompson
So apparently I don't know what I'm doing when posting to HackerNews. I had
done a write up that posed a question about the event that this post links to,
but it doesn't look like anyone else sees it.

My question is around events in general, especially in the Bay Area, using the
one I've posted as an example. What are others thoughts on the value of such
events. Are we now over saturated with them? Is there room for more? If you're
trying to make it, is it really worth your time attending?

